# Stoopid crowding at the LoPro today.



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I ran up to the stream for a while today. As usual this time of year for the lower Provo, I was crowded by others. Inconsiderate buggers had no etiquette, they marched right up to me and the hole I was fishing in. :roll:





And walked right around me to the next hole. :shock:



Good grief. I should have asked if they had any deer hair caddis on them. ;-)

In spite of the incident with the inconsiderate, the fishing was pretty decent.













It was a nice afternoon.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Rad!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the deer are doing the San Juan Shuffle for you. 

Geeze, nice fish!

.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Looks like the deer are doing the San Juan Shuffle for you.
> 
> Geeze, nice fish!
> 
> .


That's what I was thinking too....I bet he baited them into the river.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> Looks like the deer are doing the San Juan Shuffle for you.
> 
> Geeze, nice fish!
> 
> .


Come to think of it, I did hook up on that second nice bow right after they came through, plus another smaller brown. Good thing I didn't get ticketed. ;-)

Sheesh, I wonder what the elitists were thinking about the incident? -Ov-


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice lookin' fish. Those football bows are the best part of the Lower in my opinion. The big browns don't hurt either.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Those dang Utards. No respect for people.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like you deerly love that stretch of the river. Nicely done!


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Awesome report!


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

What a herd of JERKS! I'd fish the Provo a lot more if that was the only type of crowding going on....


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

+1 on the report.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Those are nice fish. ------SS


----------

